# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Μεταφορά τηλεφωνικών αριθμών VOIP

## elsar

Καλημέρα σας και καλές γιορτές με υγεία κ ευτυχία.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήω αν κάποιος μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να γίνει μεταφορά τηλεφωνικών αριθμών ελλήνων παρόχων VOIP (Omnivoice,Modulus,Viva,...) προς τους μεγάλους παρόχους σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (Vodafone,Wind,....) , αλλά και το ακριβώς αντίθετο δλδ μεταφορά αριθμού από πάροχο σταθερής πρός πάροχο Voip.

Αν ισχύει ότι και στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, η δρομολόγηση (HLR) του αριθμού VOIP θα συνεχίσει να είναι διαχειρίσιμος από τον πάροχο VOIP;

Η ερώτηση μου βασίζεται στο ότι θέλω να ανταλλάξω αριθμούς Voip κ σταθερής.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## netblues

Τεχνικα και διαχειριστικα γινεται. Οι voip παροχοι το κανουν συνεχως. Το ανάποδο ειναι λιγοτερο συνηθισμενο, και ουσιαστικα εξαρτάται απο το τι θα καταλαβει το callcenter  του μεγάλου παρόχου.
Θα πρεπει να κατασκευάσει νεο βρόγχο και να χειριστει και την αλλαγη παρόχου για τους αριθμους. Θελει λιγη τυχη μαλλον. Τους καλεις και βλεπεις...

----------


## Panagioths

Γίνεται κανονικά!

----------


## kmpar

> Τεχνικα και διαχειριστικα γινεται. Οι voip παροχοι το κανουν συνεχως. Το ανάποδο ειναι λιγοτερο συνηθισμενο, και ουσιαστικα εξαρτάται απο το τι θα καταλαβει το callcenter  του μεγάλου παρόχου.
> Θα πρεπει να κατασκευάσει νεο βρόγχο και να χειριστει και την αλλαγη παρόχου για τους αριθμους. Θελει λιγη τυχη μαλλον. Τους καλεις και βλεπεις...


Φυσικά και γίνεται. Το τι θα κάνουν τεχνικά οι κλασικοί πάροχοι είναι δικό τους θέμα. Το έχω κάνει πριν ένα μήνα χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## asfyra

> Καλημέρα σας και καλές γιορτές με υγεία κ ευτυχία.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήω αν κάποιος μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να γίνει μεταφορά τηλεφωνικών αριθμών ελλήνων παρόχων VOIP (Omnivoice,Modulus,Viva,...) προς τους μεγάλους παρόχους σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (Vodafone,Wind,....) , αλλά και το ακριβώς αντίθετο δλδ μεταφορά αριθμού από πάροχο σταθερής πρός πάροχο Voip.
> 
> Αν ισχύει ότι και στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, η δρομολόγηση (HLR) του αριθμού VOIP θα συνεχίσει να είναι διαχειρίσιμος από τον πάροχο VOIP;
> 
> Η ερώτηση μου βασίζεται στο ότι θέλω να ανταλλάξω αριθμούς Voip κ σταθερής.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Φίλε ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν το κατάφερες.
Προσωπικά προσπαθώ καιρό τώρα να επικοινωνήσω στη vodafone κάτι σαν αυτό που περιγράφεις. Να ανταλλάξω δηλαδή τον αριθμό που έχω στο σταθερό με αυτόν που έχω στη Modulus, αλλά αρχικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το καταλάβουν  :Sorry:  (Αντιθέτως η modulus καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα και μπορεί να υποστηρίξει άμεσα αυτό που ζητάω)
Αφού μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες έγινε κατανοητό, θεωρούν ότι έτσι σπάει το συμβόλαιό μου και θα πρέπει να γίνει νέο με νέους όρους !
Απίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό.
Υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα ?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Αμοιβαία ανταλλαγή μεταξύ των αριθμών, δεν γίνεται. Μια χαρά στα λέει η Vodafone και την ίδια απάντηση θα έπαιρνες από οποιονδήποτε πάροχο, αφού αυτό προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό.
Η σύνδεση που έχουμε αφορά υπηρεσίες (τηλεφωνίας, Internet κλπ) πάνω από έναν συγκεκριμένο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό και γι' αυτόν έχουμε κάνει σύμβαση.

Για να πας αυτόν τον αριθμό π.χ. στη Modulus, αναγκαστικά θα κάνεις φορητότητα. Το ίδιο αν θέλεις να μεταφέρεις τον αριθμό της Modulus στη Vodafone.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση φορητότητας, διακόπτεται η σύνδεση με τον προηγούμενο πάροχο και ο αριθμός μεταφέρεται στον νέο όπου γίνεται νέο συμβόλαιο για τις Χ υπηρεσίες.

----------

